# Shadows, Smoke and Flame



## AnnoLuce

Shadows, Smoke and Flame - if you would please, in the languages you know, thankyou!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

In Spanish:
_*Sombras, humo y flama*_.

In Italian:
_*Ombre, fumo e fiamma*_.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Umbre, fum şi flamă. (literally)


----------



## Rolley

Hungarian: 
Árnyékok, Füst és Láng


----------



## elroy

Arabic: ظلال ودخان ولهيب (_DHilaal[un] wa-dukh.khaan(un) wa-lahiib[un]_)


----------



## Stéphane89

In French:

*Shadows = Ombres*
*Smoke = Fumée*
*Flame = Flamme*


----------



## Kangy

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> In Spanish:
> _*Sombras, humo y flama*_.



The truth is "flama" sounds just weird.
It's better to say "llama"


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Kangy said:


> The truth is "flama" sounds just weird.
> It's better to say "llama"


Actually, I just noticed that. Apparently both "llama" and "flama" came from Latin _*flamma*_. 
I guess I chose _flama_ because of the thread's name, but _llama_ is more common.

flama -> llama.


----------



## Lingvisten

*English = Danish = Russian*
*Shadows = skygge(r) = тен(ь) -и *
*Smoke = røg = дым*
*Flame = flamme = пламя *


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Actually, I just noticed that. Apparently both "llama" and "flama" came from Latin _*flamma*_.
> I guess I chose _flama_ because of the thread's name, but _llama_ is more common.
> 
> flama -> llama.



Similar in Romanian. *Flacără *will be, indeed, more common. Besides that, *flamă *means more of a _flash_.


----------



## ivanovic77

Catalan:

*Ombres, fum i flama.*


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_Ombroj, fumo kaj flamo_.


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Gölgeler, Duman ve Alev


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: צללים, עשן ולהבה


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:* Varjot, savu ja liekki*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *sombras, fumo e chama*.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
shadows — 影 _kage_
smoke — 煙 _kemuri_
flame — 炎 _honoo_


----------



## lordfrikk

_Czech (Česky)_

Stíny, kouř a plamen


----------



## raymar

In dutch:
shadows = schaduwen
Smoke    = rook
flame      = vlam

raymar


----------



## cookieboy

Basque: Itzalak, ke eta gar.


----------



## aaspraak

Norwegian:

Shadow - _skygge_ or _skugge_ (nynorsk)
Shadows - _skygger_ or _skuggar_
Smoke - _røyk_
Flame - _flamme_


----------



## Didier69

Swedish:

Shadows - skuggor

Smoke - rök

Flame - flamma


----------



## Shiu

*Chinese* (*Mandarin*):
shadow － 影 ying3 
smoke － 煙 yan1
flame － 火焰 huo3 yan4


----------



## Consimmer

*Malay:
*Shadows - _Bayang-bayang _or _Bayangan
_Smoke _- Asap
_Flame _- Api 

_Full phrase: _Bayang-bayang, Asap dan Api_


----------



## 0stsee

Consimmer said:


> *Malay:*
> Shadows - _Bayang-bayang _or _Bayangan_
> Smoke _- Asap_
> Flame _- Api _
> 
> Full phrase: _Bayang-bayang, Asap dan Api_


 
In Indonesian they are exactly the same.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
bóng, khói, lửa


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese: *sombras, fumo e chama*.


In Brazil we use fumaça instead of fumo. Fumo for us has a slightly different meaning.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:

Shadows: šešėliai
smoke: dūmas(sg.)/dūmai(pl.) _or_ rūkas (this means also fog)
flame: liepsna


----------



## celestia04

Tagalog: Anino, Usok at Apoy


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Parchayi , Dhua aur Sholay


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Σκιές, καπνός και φλόγα»* [sciˈes kapˈnɔs ce ˈflɔ.ɣa]

-MoGr fem. noun *«σκιά»* [sciˈa] (nom. sing.), *«σκιές»* [sciˈes] (nom. pl.) --> _shadow(s)_ < Classical fem. *«σκιά» skĭā́*
-MoGr masc. noun *«καπνός»* [kapˈnɔs] --> _smoke_, also, _tobacco_ < Classical masc. *«καπνός» kăpnós*
-MoGr fen. *«φλόγα»* [ˈflɔ.ɣa] --> _flame, blaze, spark_ < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«φλόξ» pʰlók͜s* (nom. sing.), *«φλογός» pʰlŏgós* (gen. sing.).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*
*Umbras, fumu e fiacca*


----------



## ThomasK

StefKE said:


> In French:
> 
> *Shadows = Ombres
> Smoke = Fumée
> Flame = Flamme*


Dutch:* schaduwen (schimmen), rook en vlammen *


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

Shadows, Smoke and Flame = Сенки, чад и пламен [Senki, čad i plamen]


----------

